# Smoking ahead of time



## Smokin stro (Jun 17, 2021)

Do any of you smoke your products ahead of time ,then reheat? If so what are some of the things that you do. 
I normally do all night cooks . Trying to find some time to sleep  :)


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 17, 2021)

Yep usually smoke ahead of time, actually even taste better to me that way, I just reheat in oven.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2021)

It depends on what I’m smoking. If it’s a big piece of meat like a brisket or a butt, I usually do an overnight smoke with my WSM/Guru setup. Then what we don’t eat I vac bag in individual portions, & freeeze. Then when we are ready to eat some I just put it in simmering water, frozen in the bag for about 1 hour. Tastes like it just came out of the smoker.
Al


----------



## zwiller (Jun 17, 2021)

I never eat what I smoke same day and am of the opinion it actually tastes better that way.


----------



## Smokin stro (Jun 17, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I never eat what I smoke same day and am of the opinion it actually tastes better that way.


How do you heat it back up?


----------



## sandyut (Jun 17, 2021)

All the time.  Sometimes its timing, sometimes its just easier to not have the clock ticking putting pressure on.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 17, 2021)

Smokin stro said:


> Do any of you smoke your products ahead of time ,then reheat? If so what are some of the things that you do.
> I normally do all night cooks . Trying to find some time to sleep  :)



Hi there and welcome!!

Oh yeah, absolutely.
Mostly whole packer brisket, pork butts, and sometimes ribs. They are all easy and taste great reheated. I vac seal mine and reheat in the microwave still in the sealed bag. Tastes fine.

I have done smoked chicken breast and it isn't as fool proof where the trick is to not reheat too hard. So I usually microwave it in vac sealed bag as well but I try not to overheat it so I heat in smaller increments until it is heated enough to eat and not much hotter. In this case it's fine. If overheated well, it's chicken breast so it get's less tasty the hotter it gets.

Dark meat, shredded whole chicken, turkey meat (after holidays) all do well reheated as well the same way. Turkey breast is the same as chicken breast where you need to watch out how you reheat it.
Finally any white meat chicken/turkey that has been cured with cure #1 is more forgiving in reheating than non cured white meat. Dark meat is fine no matter cure #1 or not.

As others have stated, the BBQ always tastes better to me a day or 2 after it's been cooked.
Also with briskets slice then vac seal.  Pork butts, shred or cut in chunks then vac seal.  It comes out better than whole vac sealed, reheating and dealing with later.  Seems odd but that's been my experience :)

So in all you should be ok.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 17, 2021)

What he said^ (and he said it waaaaaaay better than I could have)  

One of the coolest things you can do is "put down" smoked food for later.  It is insanely cool to be able to have smoked stuff in the dead of winter with like zero effort.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 17, 2021)

Welcome! 

Pulled Pork I always eat a day or two after smoking it (or longer if I freeze it).

Shorter smokes like ribs, wings, or whole chickens I smoke the day we plan to eat.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 17, 2021)

I just did 2 butts for my grandsons second birthday.  I smoked them a day ahead and put in fridge  then reheated them and added chefjimmyj's tangy finishing sauce the next day in 2 crock pots. I had rave reviews.


----------



## anglerman (Jan 12, 2022)

Most definitely we’ve done large amounts of brisket and pork a day or two ahead of an event. After your resting time get it prepared how you like pulled pork, chopped or sliced brisket. Pan it up in steam pans with some of your resting juices put back in and cover with plastic wrap followed by foil or foil lid. Reheat at about 250 and just get it to a good eating temp trying not to “recook” it.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 12, 2022)

Sounds like they've got you covered 
S
 Smokin stro
.  If it's just a matter of wanting to get a decent night's rest the other alternative is to up the smoker temps. Brisket for example can be done hot & fast with excellent results.  Personally, I've settled in at 275-300º for them.  Allows it to get done and rested for an evening meal. Day before or same day, both can give good eats!


----------

